# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  آموزش کامل XML

## nima_jafari

آموزش کامل XML را از اینجا دانلود کنید.

نرم افزارهای کاربردی

SpyBot Search & Destroy 1.6.2 و Outpost Firewall 3.52 759.462 و KeePass 2.14 و Eraser 6.0.8.2273 و AVG Free Edition 2011 10.0.1202 و 
AVG Free Edition 2011 10.0.1202 (x64) و Avast Free AntiVirus 5.1.864 و Avira AntiVir Personal 10.0.567 و Adaware 1.06 و HyperSnap 6 و
Gimp 2.6.11 و NeoDownloader 2.02(Express WebPictures) و Blender 2.56a و AcdSee Photo Manager 12.0.344 و Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13100 و
DVD Decrypter 3.5.4.0 و Daemon Tools Lite 4.40.2 و CloneDVD 2.9.2.8 و CloneCD 5.3.1.4 و CDex 1.70 Beta 2 و BlindWrite 6.2.0.11 و 
Alcohol 120% 1.9.8.7117 و AnyDVD 6.7.7.0 و WindowBlinds 7.1 و VMware Player 1.0.2 Build 29634 و Unlocker 1.9.0 و  Total Commander 7.56a و
Silverlight 4.0.51204.0 و Shockwave Player 11.5.9.615 و Revo Uninstaller 1.91 و Flash Player 10.1 (IE) و Flash Player 10.1 (Non-IE Browsers) و
Java 6 Update 23 و Download Java 6 Update 23 (x64) و Internet Download Manager 6.04 و Google Toolbar 4.0.513.2948 و Google Earth 4.0.2737 و
Google Desktop Search 4 و GetRight 6.00c و Download Accelerator Plus 9.5 و DirectX 9.0c و Zoom Player 4.51 Standard و QuickTime Player 7.6.9 و
PowerDVD 7 و DivX Player Plus 8.1.1 و Windows Media Player 11 (Final) و Windows Media Player 11 (x64) و Winamp 5.6.01 و Real Player و
Real Player Alternative 1.90 و  JetAudio 8.0.9 و iTunes 10.1.1 و iTunes 10.1.1(64bit) و Cool Edit Pro 2.0 و دات نت فریم ورک 4 و  دات نت فریم ورک 3.5 و
دات نت فریم ورک3 و دات نت فریم ورک 2 سرویس پک 2 و دات نت فریم ورک 1.1 با سرویس پک 1 و نرم افزار افزایش سرعت دانلود ونرم افزار جهت بازکردن فایل docx  در word2003 و نرم افزار چت یاهو مسنجر ورژن 10 و نرم افزار مدیریت فایلهای Torrent و نرم افزار مانیتور وضعیت دانلود و آپلود در خط اینترنت و
نرم افزار مدیریت فضا هاست و آپلود فایل و  نرم افزار Skype ورژن کامل بدون نیاز به اتصال به اینترنت و نرم افزار دانلود فایل از وب سایت youtube و
نرم افزار تبدیل فایل pdf به word و نرم افزار نصب صوت و تصویر در اتاق گفتگوی گوگل و Malwarebytes Anti-Malware و  CCleaner 3.03 و فلش پلیر ورژن 8 و 9 و
فلش پلیر 9 برای مرورگرهای فایرفاکس و اپرا و نت اسکیپ و حذف کننده کلمه عبور فایل pdf و  حذف کننده کلمه عبور فایل pdf و نرم افزار مبدل pdf به word و
نرم افزار دانلود سریع با استفاده از url آن و  Prevent Restore نرم افزار حذف فایلها بدون بازیابی مجدد و SafeErase نرم افزار حذف فایلها(غیر قابل بازیابی مجدد توسط هیچ نرم افزار دیگر) و  نرم افزار VMWare ThinApp 4.0.2.3089 و  نرم افزار قوی تبدیل فایلهای midi به mp3 و مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلورر ورژن 7 و 
مرورگر فایرفاکس ورژن 3.6.3 و  نرم افزار بسیار کارا و قدرتمند آپلود فایل و ...


نرم افزارهای آموزشی


نرم افزار آموزش SPSS 17 و نرم افزار آموزش Excel 2007 و نرم افزار آموزش Excel 2010 و نرم افزار آموزش PowerPoint 2007 و نرم افزار آموزش PowerPoint 2010 و
 نرم افزار آموزش Outlook 2007 و نرم افزار آموزش Word 2007 و نرم افزار آموزش Word 2010 و نرم افزار آموزش Access 2007 و نرم افزار آموزش Access 2010 و
نرم افزار آموزش PHP 5 و نرم افزار آموزش Dreamweaver CS 3 و نرم افزار آموزش HTML, JavaScript, CSS و نرم افزار آموزش UML Rational Rose و 
نرم افزار آموزش SQLServer 2005 و نرم افزار آموزش SQLServer 2008 و نرم افزار آموزش Matlab 2009 و نرم افزار آموزش Visio 2007 و نرم افزار آموزش Corel DRAW وX4 و نرم افزار آموزش Photoshop cs4 و نرم افزار آموزش Linux Redhat 9 و نرم افزار آموزش Windows XP و نرم افزار آموزش Windows VISTA و نرم افزار آموزش Windows 7

----------


## mmd2009

در این قسمت یک فایل ۱۰ مگابایتی حاوی ۲۰ فایل PDF آموزش Xml برای  دانلود آماده کردم که از مبتدی تا حرفه ای ایکس ام ال رو آموزش میده.
 برای دانلود ۲۰ مقاله ی Xml با حجم ۱۰ مگابایت روی عکس زیر کلیک کنید:



منبع : ehsanavr.com

----------


## barnamenevisjma

لینک خراب. تو رو خدا درستش کنید. من به همچین مقاله ای احتیاج دارم.

----------


## complexcoding

آقا لینک خرابه

----------


## faridehelyaswandi

لینک خرابه

----------


## mahdicomp

سلام اینم لینک درست 
دانلود

----------

